# S-voice for CM10?



## taylor9214 (Nov 1, 2012)

This is my first post, so please dont tear me apart guys- I litterally just rooted and put the CM10 rom on my fascinate last night and was wondering seeing as how my phone now runs like the S3 and looks absolutly amazing... is there a way to make the S-Voice feature work.
I downloaded a zip I found and flashed it on there. I ran into a "network error" at first and then was able to fix that... now my problem is it wont listen to me enless im in the s-voice app itself and half the time it wont listen it just shuts down and says "unfortunatly s-voice has stopped"

i hope that all makes sence.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Pretty sure you have to set the build prop values to make it think it's an S3. I would be surprised if that wasn't noted somewhere in the thread you downloaded the zip in.


----------

